# RIP - Ronnie James Dio



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Quite the voice has gone silent.

RIP Ronnie
Metal legend Ronnie James Dio dead at 67 - Music


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

RIP Ronnie James Dio....Today Ronnie lost his battle with Cancer at the age of 67. I had the honnor of seeing live with Sabbath when he was celebrating his 65th anniversary, his voice was still just incredible.

Metal has just lost it's Empreror and on of the best metal Voice there ever was


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

:bow: ...........


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not a metalhead, but I saw Ronnie with Rainbow and Black Sabbath and he was the highlight. Amazing set of pipes. 

RIP


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

One of the good guys that for sure will be missed. Saw him twice recently with the H&H outfit... what a stage presence!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Man on the Silver Mountain, Kill the King, Heaven & Hell, Mob Rules... 

So many amazing songs.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh no, this is bad news.

He will be missed.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

eCanadaNow 
Here it says it's a rumor,is this a credible source?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I was holding out hope that it might just be a rumour but DIO and The Official Ronnie James Dio Fan Page | Facebook are both saying it's true.

He was an incredible singer and performer. I'm glad I got to hear him live a couple of years ago.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

He was an icon for sure. RIP.

\m/


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

RIP...
One of the best metal voices of all time.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

SUCH A BIG POWERFUL EPIC VOICE FOR SUCH A SMALL MAN me being a subscriber to Sirius satellite radio ,i would hear HOLY DIVER almost every day , we would joke about Ronnie must be a major share holder in Sirius .i enjoyed all his music you will be missed ...R.I.P .....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

RIP to one of the best rock singers of all time.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sad Day indeed. he's been battling for a while. He always seemed like a genuine kind of guy when interviewed.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

RIP Ronnie and thank you for all your musical works. See you in Heaven and Hell.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

R.I.P. brother, it'll never be the same


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He inspired the music I love today. RIP Dio


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

There's a great video here - YouTube - Ronnie James Dio Interview - Cancer Figth in Houston


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

RIP Dio... \m/

[video=youtube;bQ3OjffJ1w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ3OjffJ1w0[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

a sad day indeed...with his passing, i'm sure the even the devil is crying

[youtube]88iMBEoHNa4[/youtube]

[youtube]rD6d8vAL9EY[/youtube]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jcon said:


> RIP Dio... \m/
> 
> [video=youtube;bQ3OjffJ1w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ3OjffJ1w0[/video]


Wow, did not know about that part of his past.
If he wasnt as good a singer as he would, it surely would have ruined his street cred.


----------

